# Review - Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 3, 2015)

Discuss our review of the Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM lens here.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Dec 3, 2015)

Considering the picture quality only, 55-250 STM is the best choice for tele lens for APS-C camera. There are advantages to spend more on 70-300L, with the exception of the vignette would be better in the model L.

Obviously, 70-300L has much more durable mechanical construction, but the image quality (APS-C bodies) would not be an improvement.


----------



## ritholtz (Dec 3, 2015)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Considering the picture quality only, 55-250 STM is the best choice for tele lens for APS-C camera. There are advantages to spend more on 70-300L, with the exception of the vignette would be better in the model L.
> 
> Obviously, 70-300L has much more durable mechanical construction, but the image quality (APS-C bodies) would not be an improvement.


Dustin reviewed assuming price of $300. But this lens goes for much less. Canon sold it for $110 during blackfriday.


----------



## Besisika (Dec 3, 2015)

ritholtz said:


> Canon sold it for $110 during blackfriday.


I would have bought one if I new. Please let us know next time.

Thanks for the review Dustin, much needed.
Have been thinking about it for a while now.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 3, 2015)

Thorough, thoughtful, and with excellent insights regarding use and user.

Thanks, Dustin.


----------



## ritholtz (Dec 3, 2015)

Besisika said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon sold it for $110 during blackfriday.
> ...


Sure man. They were selling 10-18mm for $180, 55-250 IS STM for $110 and 24mm STM for $105 for entire week. Now price went back to normal. Canon sold 55-250 STM multiple times between $110 to $130 last year. If you can wait, you can definitely get this price for 55-250.


----------



## fussy III (Dec 3, 2015)

*a lightweight professional - Canon EF-S 55-250mm f/4-5.6 IS STM*

This is a great lens and a joy to handle.

It is imo the only truly lightweight tele-lens in the Canon line-up that offers professional image quality.

For wildlife and landscape, I have been using it in the following combinations: 
a) 10-22 USM, 24-105 L, 55-250 STM, 500 L IS, EOS 5DII, EOS 70D
b) 16-35 L IS, 50/1.8, 55-250 STM, 500 L IS, EOS 5DII, EOS 70D

I also have it on my 70D if I can only carry one lens. I prefer it let's say over a 18-250 Sperzoom, as I will stitch in the wider sections and gain overall superior image quality. If I need to do authentic reportage (avoid stitching in the wide-angle-people-shots), and minimum weight would still be the basic requirement, I would opt to take the 10-22 and the 55-250 (and still skip the 18-55).


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 3, 2015)

Besisika said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon sold it for $110 during blackfriday.
> ...



Wow - I wasn't aware of that price. Amazing value for money then. 

You're welcome on the review, BTW.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Dec 3, 2015)

YuengLinger said:


> Thorough, thoughtful, and with excellent insights regarding use and user.
> 
> Thanks, Dustin.



You're welcome!


----------



## aussielearner (Dec 4, 2015)

It is a great lens. I bought mine new in Australia for AUD$179.
This is the equivalent of US$139 with taxes included.

Nothing comes close to the quality of this lens at the price (especially brand new).


----------



## Tangent (Dec 4, 2015)

Besisika said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon sold it for $110 during blackfriday.
> ...



You can check for these deals at http://www.canonpricewatch.com


----------



## Besisika (Dec 4, 2015)

Tangent said:


> Besisika said:
> 
> 
> > ritholtz said:
> ...



Thanks, very good to know.


----------



## Maximilian (Dec 4, 2015)

Thanks - again - to Dustin for an excellent review.



ritholtz said:


> Canon sold it for $110 during blackfriday.


Hi ritholtz! 
Was this price for refurbished or for new lenses?
If the latter this one is ridiculous. 

The lowest price I've seen in € was about € 169,- (incl. tax) and this not from a trusted retailer. 
Trusted it's somewhat above € 190,-.


----------



## Lee Jay (Dec 4, 2015)

I bought one of these for$130 from Canon on a refurbished deal. I bought it because it's hard to shoot long videos with my 70-200/2.8, and because the range of that lens is a little too narrow.

The only thing negative I can say about the 55-250STM is the vignetting at the long end wide open. It's no problem for stills but it's a major problem for videos because the IS make the vignetting center constantly move all over the frame in a what that's very distracting for video. Stopping it down to f/7.1 or f/8 fixes that problem but reduces the on-sensor dual-pixel AF performance a bit.


----------



## ritholtz (Dec 17, 2015)

Besisika said:


> ritholtz said:
> 
> 
> > Canon sold it for $110 during blackfriday.
> ...


Hi,
Canon is selling for $129 now.

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/ef-s-55-250mm-f4-5-6-is-stm-telephoto-zoom-lens-refurbished?WT.mc_id=C126149


----------

